# I think Syntheteks promotion might need adjusting...



## amateurmale (Jan 21, 2015)

Synthetek offers a free bottle of synthergine to anyone who shows before and after blood work.  However, what about us guys and girls that run synthergine at the start of every cycle?  My girl runs it every cycle so I dont have any "before" bloods to show an effed up liver.  The blood work looks good right from the start.  However, I cant get my free bottle unless i show before and afters.   Any ideas?


----------



## K1 (Jan 21, 2015)

Why not just stop using it at the start so that you can get labs done and then start the Synthergine again to get the after labs done?!

Didn't you post before and afters before with your wife's labs, which would have gotten you the free bottle of Syntergine, correct...If that's true, then now you are saying that because you know the product works, you should get a free bottle every time you order Synthergine because now you want to run it straight through without having to follow the promotion?!

That particular promotion is basically so that Synthetek can show before and after lab work being done to show the effectiveness of Synthergine...Why would they change it because once someone knows it works they no longer feel they need to do the before and after labs?!


----------



## amateurmale (Jan 21, 2015)

So you're saying to quit using it first part of the cycle to show elevated liver enzymes then start using it to show good.  That's just working the system.  Yes I think that loyal customers of synthetek who use their products regularly should get the same promotion as everyone else. I was told there is no limit on how many times you can get a free bottle when u show your blood work so o don't understand why that would be a problem. 

And don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to start drama. I just think that loyal customers should get promotions too. That's just good business.


----------



## amateurmale (Jan 21, 2015)

What if we showed blood work while on cycle using synthergine?   Instead of before and after we could just show" during'"  cycle bloods.


----------



## K1 (Jan 21, 2015)

I understand your point of view...I would say that is something you should contact them about...If you are a regular buyer then maybe even a discount on your orders or something like that?!

I don't think that is something they can put in writing though...Would most likely have to be a customer-by-customer basis.....


----------



## amateurmale (Mar 14, 2015)

I emailed some before and after blood work to synthetek.  I haven't heard anything in a few days. Are u sure the promotion is still on?


----------

